
Why You Shouldn’t Use Firefox Forks Like Waterfox, Pale Moon, or Basilisk - app4soft
https://www.howtogeek.com/335712/update-why-you-shouldnt-use-waterfox-pale-moon-or-basilisk/
======
app4soft
TL;DR: _All should use Firefox Quantum!_

After this post[0] published, Mozilla released Firefox 57.0 and it discussed
on HN[1]. Here is one comment[0] from this discussion[2]:

> Unfortunately, this would have meant no Firefox Quantum.

> As a Firefox dev (I'm still working at Mozilla, although not much on Firefox
> atm), I have seen many, many occurrences in which I couldn't optimize
> codepaths, or even in some case fix bugs, because the old extension
> mechanism made it impossible.

> (...)

[0] [https://www.howtogeek.com/335712/update-why-you-shouldnt-
use...](https://www.howtogeek.com/335712/update-why-you-shouldnt-use-waterfox-
pale-moon-or-basilisk/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15694926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15694926)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15696184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15696184)

~~~
karmakaze
TL;DR (extended):

All should use Firefox Quantum! because the forks get slower security updates,
are based on older codebases, and don't offer much that can't easily be
configured. If you need NSAPI plugins use Firefox ESR.

Similarly for Chromium forks.

